# her teeth are falling out- is this normal



## design by dawn (Jan 22, 2008)

Sophie's 5 months now- do they loose thier baby teeth?
I was wondering why she hadn't been eating much lately- and notice that her bottom pointy teeth were pointing out, well the more my husband and i looked one was almost out of her gums- so he yanked it and the other one is very loose- is this normal? do they lose thier baby teeth? like kids do? and so i need to buy her soft canned food for awhile?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

We are going through this, too. Actually, Madison will have her remaining baby teeth removed tomorrow when she is spayed. She is six months old. Just like skin babies, our fur babies lose their teeth, too!


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Carly lost hers around 4 or 5 months, one day I noticed she had no bottom teeth at the front and got worried that something was wrong as I didn't know they lost them that early. Lo and behold she has a full set of pearly whites that are much bigger and less sharper :smilie_daumenpos: .

Their canines sometimes don't fall out themselves and have to be removed when they are spayed but I got lucky and Carly's one remaining one fell out 5 days before her spay. :aktion033: 

As for her bigger teeth, I found 2 beside her bully stick.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Of course it's normal. And it's normal for them to be so loose you can just pluck them. Many dogs actually swallow them. You may actually have to soften her kibble for a while--I hope you'll keep a close eye on how much she's eating to make sure she's getting enough. I'm assuming you'll be having her spayed soon--ask the vet about baby tooth removal that they can do at the same time if she has remaining baby teeth. Maybe a good book on basic puppy care would be helpful for you for things like teeth & tooth care, etc. Good luck.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Like Pam said completely normal. I would leave them on the kibble which will help them loose them faster. If it's to difficult for them to chew by all means soften it up with water. I kept a few of my fluffs teeth.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie had two rows of teeth for a while, I called her sharktooth.


----------



## PuppyLovely (May 2, 2008)

Yep. It's normal. You might find a few laying around, others she might accidentally swallow or... you might just not find them at all.

I think I only found 3 of Gizmo's and 2 of Charlie's. I wish I would have found more!!!


----------



## lady_630 (Apr 6, 2008)

my baby is currently 3 month and 3 weeks. i noticed she has a couple of teeth missing on top and the bottom. i'm not sure when she lost it or now.. but i was wondering if this is kind of early for her age?


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Losing baby teeth is totally normal. I can't remember the age when any of mine started but with Ava she had 10 that had to be pulled when she was spayed because they just would not fall out on their own. I waited to have her spayed at 11 months because they adult teeth needed to come in first. She was fine and never missed a meal so it really isn't a problem for the dogs.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes it's normal. And it's also normal for her to not be eating as much. Her teeth are probably hurting her. Try adding some water and letting her kibble sit. That didn't work for Moxie. He's not a great eater anyway, but maybe it'll work for your baby. There are also some toys that you can put into the freezer that he can chew on and that'll soothe his gums. Lucky you they are falling out! Some of Moxie's did, but he wound up having to get 10 baby teeth pulled when he got neutered.

Good luck
leslie


----------

